# Arboreal viv



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

High I'm going to be doin an arboresl viv for green anoles. I was wondering if there was a ground dwelling species of lizard I could keep with them. Thank you


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Andyt69 said:


> High I'm going to be doin an arboresl viv for green anoles. I was wondering if there was a ground dwelling species of lizard I could keep with them. Thank you


I've been looking into this too, though I was more looking at Arboreal frogs.

How big is your enclosure? it may help to decide, as floor space will be important


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

4ft high 2ft deep and 3ft long. 

I've read posts by quite a few people that say green tree frogs can live with green anoles as well as house geckos as there more active in the evenings and night time.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Andyt69 said:


> 4ft high 2ft deep and 3ft long.
> 
> I've read posts by quite a few people that say green tree frogs can live with green anoles as well as house geckos as there more active in the evenings and night time.


I've been looking at Hyla versicolor as a communal inhabitant. I hadn't thought of House geckos, though I would think they may act as a predator. Something for me to consider though.

for the bottom of the viv, thats a decent enough size for a few nice species. Chubby frogs would do ok. I'm thinking small terrestrial lizards would be best, as they will inhabit completely different regions of the enclosure


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

The biggest issue I'm thinking of at the moment is that of heat and UV. For me, all the heat and UV is sat at the top of the enclosure, 4ft above the floor. If I were to add a terrestrial species to that, they would get nothing from the heat r UVB lamps, which isnt ideal.

At least with house geckos, they will get to bask under the lamps if they wish, I suppose.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes that's my problem also uv n heat to the bottom I have considered making a good part of the bottom water and having fish in it.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

What about mourning geckos? I was planning a community viv with 
A pair green anoles
A pair long tailed lizards 
3 mourning geckos 
Tree frogs

Waterfall loads of plants bio active


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ye I have been thinking bout mourning geckos. Wasn't sure if they would go tho.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

What tree frogs are You thinking bout placing with them


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been speaking to my local reptile shop and told him my ideas he recommended reed frogs and possibly phantasmal darts.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

I had considered grey or green tree frogs.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't see why not that's what I was going to have but thinking more on darts now.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

What reed frogs did he suggest


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't think now as I just thought well darts it is then.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> I can't think now as I just thought well darts it is then.




Did he suggest what darts u could use thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I've decided to have phelsuma nigristriata and leucs together instead and they get on fine a pair of nigristriata and 3 leucs. They are in a thread on here somewhere


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

phantasmal dart frogs he suggested but didn't specify which ones


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> phantasmal dart frogs he suggested but didn't specify which ones




Are u still adding geckos or anoles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the day geckos in with my bumble bees dart frogs now I love it they are seen eating fruit flies etc on the same branches. No issues have been observed yet (touch wood)


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> I have the day geckos in with my bumble bees dart frogs now I love it they are seen eating fruit flies etc on the same branches. No issues have been observed yet (touch wood)




Which geckos did u decide on in the end. U got any pics posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

The photos are in my profile albums phelsuma nigristriata


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> The photos are in my profile albums phelsuma nigristriata




Cool. Looking good. Can't wait to get my viv n start this project. Should be in the next couple of weeks. Had a slight delay as I randomly bought a royal python at donny ihs show so have had to create a viv for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't be helped buying a new addition at any time glad the mrs is ok with that (on the condition I sell as many as I buy now) ***128545; Keep us updated on your build if you can. What species you decided on? Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Andyt69 (Jun 1, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Can't be helped buying a new addition at any time glad the mrs is ok with that (on the condition I sell as many as I buy now) ***128545; Keep us updated on your build if you can. What species you decided on? Thanks for the compliment.




Still not 100% yet on what to keep. Keep getting more ideas put to me. ie small day geckos n darts. Or my original anoles tree frogs n either house geckos or mourning geckos. Just want to get the viv n get on with the designing but am now def considering a land n water area. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

